# Keep your fingers crossed!



## candelbc (Jan 11, 2007)

My wife and I celebrated the birth of our first child on Monday, January 8th. A strong baby boy (Caleb Matthew) who was born at 8.4 pounds, and 20 inches. 

The labor and delivery went outstanding. All along, Sarah was leaning towards an epidural, but wanted to hold out for as long as possible to keep the long needle as far from her back as possible. We arrived at the hospital at 10:00am, she was fully dialated at 1:30, and 20 minutes later we had Caleb in our arms.. I am so impressed that Sarah (All 120 pounds of her) were able to endure that kind of pain.. It was an amazing experience..

Anyways, Caleb started getting all sorts of love from the family right away, and he's been getting it ever since.

One of the nurses noticed a slight "wheeze" in his breathing, so they checked it out further. That evening, they started monitoring the oxygen level in his blood and found it to be lower than they would like. So he spend the night in the Special Care Nursery. The next morning, he got X-rays and blood tests that showed some concern of infection. So they have started him on Anti-bodies. Today we got good news that the levels in his blood have gone down, but not enough to take him home anytime in the next 5 days.. So Sarah and I will wait it out here at the hospital..

Please keep your fingers crossed, and your prayers open that Caleb will be getting better. I am sure everything will be fine, and my strong wife is doing great. 

I'll try and get a picture posted soon. He's the cutest guy ever, and has a TON of hair.. 

-Brad


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations, Daddy Brad and Mommy Sarah!!

Will keep tiny Caleb in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MJ (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats Brad! 

You and caleb will be in my thoughts and prayers... can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2007)

Been there.  Done that.  Tears in my eyes.  Enjoy while they are so small.  They grow up way too fast.  Congratulations.  What a joy!  Isn't it wonderful to be part of bringing a new life into the world?  I'm so happy for you both!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 12, 2007)

Brad,
congratulations on the birth of your sweet Caleb. He will have some special prayers and there are some for mommy and daddy as well. 

kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your wife.  You have a lot to look forward to through the years.


----------



## candelbc (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you all... I knew I would get the kind of prayers we need from this group. It's so much more of a family than any other forum I belong to...

I am off to get some more sleep in between feedings..

I will keep everyone posted..

-Brad


----------



## corazon (Jan 12, 2007)

An enthusiastic Congrats! to you and your wife.  Keep us posted with updates of Caleb.  You will be able to have him home with you very soon!  Kudos to the nurse that noticed the wheezing.  Looking forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 12, 2007)

Is Sarah still a patient in the hospital.  Caleb is one lucky kid!  He has great parents.  

May all my prayers shower you and your loved ones with blessings.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy! You all have my prayers & thoughts also!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations to you Brad, and Sarah and little sweet Caleb!!  My best wishes for his speedy, complete recovery, and also for many happy healthy years together to come!!


----------



## candelbc (Jan 12, 2007)

Blood work came back better today, but he's still very fussy when he eats. Now they are starting to wonder if he's just bothered by the IV and all of the cords. 

Here's my attempt at a picture:






-Brad


----------



## jkath (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful! You're right - your boy's got a full head of hair!! He looks so precious, Brad!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats on your new little one.  I envy you.  My babies are far from being babies anymore.  It is such a wonderful priveledge to bring life into the world, and an incredible responsibility as well.  It really makes you want to be the best you can be for your children.  Having kids brings adulthood into full fruition more than any other single event, even more than does marriage.  

Let the love and joy you feel permeate your family, now, and for all time.  Build upon this event to grow the love you have for your prescious wife and son.  You're going to love being a Dad.  It's so much different than any other relationship you can possibly have.  When your son looks up at you, trusting you to take care of him, your heart just grows from that trust.  Im happy for you.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, congratulations to you both!
My prayers and thoughts are also with you!!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratz on the BIRTH OF BABY CALEB...
hope all is ok with him, keeping him in thoughts and prayers...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwwww - how sweet.  Sending lots of love and prayers Caleb's way - Congratulations to the both of you for a job well done.  I will keep Caleb in my prayers for a swift recovery so he can get home and sleep in his own bed.


----------



## cara (Jan 12, 2007)

all the best to small Caleb - 

There will be hands to carry you
and arms that guard you
and people who show you without questioning
that you are welcome​
_Da werden Hände sein, 
die Dich tragen und Arme, 
in denen Du sicher bist 
und Menschen, 
die Dir ohne Fragen zeigen, 
dass Du willkommen bist._


----------



## candelbc (Jan 12, 2007)

WAHOO - I got the Hospital to grant me Wireless access for my laptop! 

Now I can sit here as long as I need!

-Brad


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 12, 2007)

How blessed little Caleb is to have such a wonderful mommy and daddy. My thought and prayers are with you, God Bless you all.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2007)

a giant congrats to you, brad!!!! way to go sarah!!!  

it's gonna be the greatest experience of your life. it just keeps getting better and better, and like gw so eloquently put it, you're heart will grow by leaps and bounds for your beautiful wife and precious son.

god bless caleb. (cool name. sounds klingon-ish. k'plach!)


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations to all three of you!  I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.  I'm sure that you'll be home and settled before you know it with only good times ahead!


----------



## middie (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your first baby !
Of course we will be thinking of you and 
that precious boy of yours.
I'm sure he will be just fine after a few days.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 12, 2007)

Brad,
he is just beautiful and all that hair..A precious little gift..Hold him close.

kadesma


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations and I will definitely keep little Caleb in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 12, 2007)

Caleb is a beautiful baby!  Congratulations!  You are all in my prayers.

 Barbara


----------



## GB (Jan 12, 2007)

Huge congrats to you all. My thoughts are certainly with you!


----------



## candelbc (Jan 13, 2007)

Another "Thank You" for all of the support. This place is probably the best forum on the Internet for getting any kind of support. 

We got word today that we will likely be here for at least another 5 days minimum. Maybe 6.. 

We live only a couple of minutes from the Hospital, but I just don't feel good about being at home. When I am at the Hospital, I want to be at home. When I am at home, I want to be at the Hospital. Even though I am getting sick of living at the Hospital, it could be worse..

Today Caleb is taking his milk better, so every improvement is good!

Thanks again for all of the support.  

-Brad


----------



## corazon (Jan 13, 2007)

That is great that Caleb is doing better.  I'm glad that feeding him is going better also!  I think that will really help him out, especially if your wife is nursing.

I hope you have him home very soon!  It's tough being at the hospital.  When I had Callum (who is a year old now) we had to stay an extra 2 days because he lost too much weight in the first 24 hours.  It was awful being stuck there.  And because of security, I wasn't allowed to walk the halls with him in my arms, only wheel him in a bassinet (and he didn't like that).  We just held out in that little room with bad tv.

Anyway, I've been thinking a lot of you and your family and I want you all to be home together!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! Having a baby is such a beautiful and wonderful experience. I am very glad to hear that things are getting better. Best of luck to you with everything and my prayers go out to you and your family for a speeding recovery.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on  Caleb's birth and I will pray for his speedy recovery so he can go home with mom and dad! Congrats on wireless access at the hospital, I know that made my hubby quite happy when we were in your shoes. Also, thanks for sharing the picture, Caleb is a beautiful baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Dove (Jan 13, 2007)

*What a precious little one. Prayers are sent for you three. 
Take care of yourself..Sarah and Caleb will need you when you all go home.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2007)

Yea for wireless internet!!!  Thanks for the updates.  For Sarah


----------



## candelbc (Jan 15, 2007)

Well.. We are on day 7 at the Hospital. Things are definitely looking good and better. If all goes well, we should be going home at some time tomorrow (Tuesday). Sarah is very excited of holding the battery powered version (No wires attached) of Caleb. 

Either way, just wanted to update everyone. I appreciate all of the support through this so far. I will get a new web site up soon with more pictures.. 

-Brad


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 15, 2007)

That's wonderful!!  I am so happy for you, Sarah and Caleb.  You both must be so relieved.  I will still keep you all in my prayers and best of luck on your trip home. Enjoy your new baby!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 15, 2007)

Great news! Now the fun begins............


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2007)

_Hooray for all of you..what wonderful news.Just think in several weeks we will find you here asking "when do we parents get to sleep" J/K_
_Enjoy that sweet little boy..He is just precious. Looking forward to hearing about all the things he does._
_kadesma _


----------



## corazon (Jan 16, 2007)

That's great!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll take him home tomorrow!  We want to hear all about him.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 19, 2007)

Has anyone heard any news??


----------



## MJ (Jan 19, 2007)

Mrs. Cuillo said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard any news??


They are home from the hospital and Caleb is doing well. I'm sure Brad will swing by to fill us in a little more.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2007)

That's wonderful!!!!!


----------



## candelbc (Jan 19, 2007)

My apologies for not filling everyone in sooner.. After 8 GLORIOUS days at the Hospital, Caleb got to come home. Things have been so hectic that I completely forgot to let everyone know..

So far, he is eating like a champ, and sleeping pretty well. We are adjusting to life without Nurse care pretty well too. It was kind of like we got ON-THE-JOB training from the professionals that know what they are doing. 

I can't tell you how great all of the support was from all of you. It was nerve-wrecking to say the least, but the hospital staff was great, and he came out just fine. 

He's the cutest little guy ever! I've posted a few pictures on CandellFamily.com - Photo Gallery and you'll see the "Wireless version" of him. It's wonderful to get to hold him without all of the extra wires and tubes. 

Sorry I didn't fill everyone in sooner. During the 8 days of being at the hospital, no one other than Sarah and I could see him. So the last couple of days have been crazy with people coming and going from the house.

Thanks one last time for the support.. One more reason THIS PLACE ROCKS!

-Brad


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the update and the pics are absolutely the cutest - love the cat taking the crib for a test drive!!!!!!!  I'm so glad he's home and everyone can be together.  Yes, he's yours - not until you get home does that totally sink in!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aria (Jan 19, 2007)

A beautiful story.  There will be many more tales to experience.  Keep us posted.  Happy Days Ahead.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 19, 2007)

We understand...I just didn't know if anyone knew you outside of the forum that heard anything. I am so happy for you both! I am glad that you all can be home spending time with each other as your new family. Enjoy the time that he is little...you'll miss it when it's gone!! One last time, congratulations!! 

P.S. You have a very beautiful family.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 19, 2007)

Such joy!  What a lovely family you have and your wife is as beautiful as Caleb.

I'm so glad all is well and the whole fam is home and safe.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 19, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> ...and your wife is as beautiful as Caleb.


 
I agree.  You are a very, very lucky man!!


----------



## candelbc (Jan 19, 2007)

Mrs. Cuillo said:
			
		

> I agree. You are a very, very lucky man!!


 
She is an amazing person, amazing mother, amazing wife, and amazingly beautiful... I love making her smile and laugh!

-Brad


----------



## kadesma (Jan 19, 2007)

candelbc said:
			
		

> She is an amazing person, amazing mother, amazing wife, and amazingly beautiful... I love making her smile and laugh!
> 
> -Brad


 
Brad,
you two are amazing, all you've been through and to see those big happy smiles just is fantastic. You have one of the most beautiful babies I've seen. I'd like to wish all of you a lifetime of those smiles and all the happiness and good healh you deserve. Take care and thank you for letting all of us share in your happiness.

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Jan 20, 2007)

Hooray, home at last!  Glad everyone is doing well.  Thanks so much for sharing the photos with us, I loved looking at all of them.  Keep us updated, we all love hearing about eachother's kids here.  Your wife looks wonderful.  Everybody looks so happy (aside from the car seat photo. lol.  My one year old, Callum, still fusses when we put him in his seat).


----------



## buckytom (Jan 20, 2007)

great pics brad! again, congrats.

life isn't more exhausting or more rewarding than now, as you well know. 

every day is a milestone. try to record in pictures and video as much as you can, and save all of the little stuff for remembrances, such as the hospital bracelets, a newspaper from the big day, first blankets and booties/hats. write down your feelings in a journal if you have time.

you'll really appreciate seeing and reading these things only a few short years from now, and moreso later on.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 20, 2007)

Your family is the picture of happiness.  Sarah doesn't even look like she's just had a baby.  What a beautiful girl!  You're glowing, too.  Happy daddy for sure.  I'm jealous of Caleb's full head of hair.  I had to polish my children's heads until they were nearly a year old.

I think Bean is very smart to warm up the crib for Caleb.  Very helpful kitty.  When my first child was born, my kitty was very protective of Shawn.  Whenever a visitor would come into the house, Porky would make sure to be sitting by Shawn.  Sometimes with his paw on Shawn's leg or tummy as if to say, "This is my boy.  Don't even think of hurting him."  We had Porky for 19 years and he was dearly loved by all the children.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2007)

What a beautiful family!  I loved the pictures.  I'm glad Caleb is home now.     How does Beans like Caleb?  Beans is beautiful too!

 Barbara


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations on being home! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures! They are awesome! You have a beautiful family!


----------



## candelbc (Jan 20, 2007)

I am still amazed at hour great of a family DiscussCooking.com is! Everything is going well at home, and Caleb is as good as any new born. I once again appreciate the awesome support!

-Brad


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

Late as usual, but let me add my congrats and best wishes on the new addition your family.  Everyone is lookin' good!


----------



## corazon (Jan 27, 2007)

I wonder how the family is doing?
Hope everything is going well Brad!


----------



## candelbc (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for asking.. 

We are adapting very well.. We are in the process of trying to switch his schdedule, so he is awake during the day instead of ALL night.. There's been a couple of rough nights, but that's to be expected..  

Sarah is feeling back to 100%, which is great.. But I wouldn't expect anything less from someone as wonderful as her..

Caleb is a little "gassy" so we're trying to figure out why. He's nursing, so we have to slowly cut things from Sarah's diet here and there and see what makes an impact. For now though, we're just using the gas drops..

We certainly nap when he naps, so I am thinking a nap is coming on soon.. I'll be posting more pictures soon..

-Brad


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2007)

_Brad,_
_I think all babies get a little "gassy" My girls used the Mylacon drops and it really helped. We found that onions,and garlic caused the most problems if the food they were eating had a large amount in it. Small portions of onion and garlic that were well cooked caused no problem at all. We also found that both Carson and Ethan, swallowed a lot of air when they nursed and this made them uncomfortable as well..once we convinced them to "burp" kid burp the difference was amazing   It sounds as if Caleb is thriving, so he will out grow this soon, don't worry just rub his tummy and sing him a song and he will be fine._

_kadesma _


----------



## corazon (Jan 28, 2007)

Our first was a night owl.  I remember nights of him wanting to play in the wee hours of the morning.  Long nights of begging him to go back to sleep.  Luckily, our second likes his sleep at night.

Yep, gas.  I think it's at 10 weeks that usually clears up.  Both our boys had a hard time with it.  Callum would cry from 6pm to 10pm every evening.  I'd walk back and forth across the house, sing, bounce, sway.  Aroung 10 weeks old, he stopped.  

We have a lot of mom, dads, and grandparents here and we all love hearing of eachother's kids.  Keep us updated.


----------

